
This guy just stole pi, and Zazzle helped him do it - luu
http://jezkemp.blogspot.com/2014/05/this-guy-just-stole-pi-and-zazzle.html
======
davidu
I've tried twice to make a shirt on Zazzle, neither time using copyrighted
material, and both times, having my custom shirt rejected for copyright
violations.

Whoever runs that department is being compensated or measured the wrong way.
They are overzealous, have a naive understanding of copyright, and make it
complicated to appeal.

I wish Zazzle would pay attention to this and ease the reins here. The law
isn't ambiguous with respect to copyright, and they are probably creating more
liability for themselves by enforcing overzealously and erroneously.

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7827524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7827524)

------
chrismcb
This is not how trademarks work.

